# Last purchases for a long while!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got back from the Outlaw Cigar Co.'s Litto Gomez event.I met Litto & got his signature on a box for my collection.I also picked up a few things while I was there.
These will be my last purchases for a while I swear!!!!:roflmao::helloooo:
All my Humis are full & as soon as I get the shipping materials I'm gonna cause a small amount of DEVISTATION to my fine BOTL's here!!!!!:whoohoo::roflmao:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

WoW John! You are packing in the fine materials!!:dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

p.s- count you in on the next split? It's *real soon*


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

smokinj said:


> p.s- count you in on the next split? It's *real soon*


Oh,yeah!!!Just let me know!:helloooo:


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

jeez my wife would kill me if I went on a spree like this


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man that is one hell of a spree, but jon, do you really expect us to belive '' last purchases for a long while'' ?? i really just dont belive you sir. unless a long while for you is 3 days!!!! awesome pickups once again ! and save a little room in that new humi !


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

wow very nice but I agree how in the heck do you get away with this spree and just how many or how big are you humi's????????????


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn John. You seriously have better smokes than my local B&M. 
You and I know thats no joke either!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dude your nutz!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

John's one fine brother with a fine collection.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great haul John!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

what a great event to be able ot go to
i love those LFD :dribble:!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Again, great haul John. Im scared now though. You have a lot of ammo....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some nice pickups there


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome looking grabs John. I bet the LG event was awesome. Glad someone got a chance to go.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick up there John!!! Serious ammo!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that really is CAS! You need an intervention


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

That's beautiful John! I have to get over there and check out that collection some day! Hope you enjoyed the event!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's a major haul man, enjoy


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN, DOT! How'd you get The Outlaw?!?!? VERY NICE!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Like always John it's to good to be true, but True it IS! Very Nice AGAIN!!!

I think John is looking to cause some problems here---Someone's in serious trouble!!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice score, but I too dont buy that "I'm done for awhile" line, you've been on a fantastic roll recently....no need to stop while you're hot!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> DAMN, DOT! How'd you get The Outlaw?!?!? VERY NICE!


He went to the Litto Gomez event at The Outlaw today! They always have a special cigar made just for them. Lucky bastard, I was spending $450 on repairing the truck and trailer ) =


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jon you are my hero!!Anyone with that many LG :dribble: hell'va haul!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats what they all say, another BOTL with CAS. Enjoy!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice selection, you are armed and dangerous.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Jon you are my hero!!Anyone with that many LG :dribble: hell'va haul!!


agreeed!!! a true hero :redface:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

HOLY COW!!! Nice pickup, those look amazing.:dribble:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

azpostal said:


> wow very nice but I agree how in the heck do you get away with this spree and just how many or how big are you humi's????????????


I don't say anything about the purses & shoes & she doesn't say anything about the cigars!Oh,and jewelry fix's a lot of problems!:helloooo:
I have a 50 count desk top,a 150-200 count humi,& a small cabinet that holds about 150-200 singles in the top & 16-21 box's in the bottom.Planning on building a small walk in in the basement this winter.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice addition to the collection. How was the event yesterday? I'm pissed...it's the first one I've missed since i moved here. Any of the other crew make it?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

John you are going nuts... in a good way! Another great haul... and based on what you have been haulin your devastation could be BRUTAL!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Awesome pick ups John!!

Now about that last purchases thing ; Never promise what you can make hard!! :lol:


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Superior choice on some superior smokes!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

A long while must be 3-4 days.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I kinda get the feeling that "a long while" means "until tomorrow".... :lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul! I'm an LFD whore myself.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice collection, John.

I sure wish I could've made the event, but was busy with my 20th high school reunion at that time.

I tell you...it had to be a darn good reason to miss Lito!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

John, What is the deal with the Outlaw ? I have never seen those before.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> John, What is the deal with the Outlaw ? I have never seen those before.


For the last 3 years Litto makes a limited # of box's that are a special blend just for this event.The box in the picture is a box of 07's.I have a box of 08's that I have to pick up from the Outlaw the next time I go by.They mistakenly gave me 2 box's of the 07's instead of a box of each.They only had 50 box's made this year & they are all gone now.They still have some of the 07's left tho.They made a lot more of those.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JonDot said:


> For the last 3 years Litto makes a limited # of box's that are a special blend just for this event.The box in the picture is a box of 07's.I have a box of 08's that I have to pick up from the Outlaw the next time I go by.They mistakenly gave me 2 box's of the 07's instead of a box of each.They only had 50 box's made this year & they are all gone now.They still have some of the 07's left tho.They made a lot more of those.


Thanks John. I will have to get out to an event sometime.


----------

